# Just saying hello



## short one (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello: I'm Steve from NW Mo.Hope this isn't a repeat.I did a thread and didn't know if I did it right so I started over.I built a 300 gal. barrel smoker with firebox centered inside. Been smoking for 7-8 years and looking forward to trying some of the items and hints from the forum. Found this site about a month ago and have visited it several times but just registered today.    Hello all Steve


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Shortone!!! Any chance of you sharing some pics of that big 'ol homebuilt with us? Enjoy the forums.


----------



## short one (Feb 10, 2007)

Dont have any pics but maybe I can get some in the near future and share.OK


----------



## smoked (Feb 10, 2007)

welcome to the forums, and like ultra would love to see pic's of that bad boy!!!! I'd tell you that this is a great place for info and such, but you've been lurking long enough to already know that :p


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
300 gallons?!!!!! WOW!!! Gotta see that one. Where abouts in NW MO do you hale?


----------



## msmith (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome Shortone glad you joined up. Cant wait to see some pics of that smoker.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF shortone, glad you decided to join in. Wow 300gal, you got everybody excited to take a looky see at that big boy!!! Again, welcome :D .


----------



## cheech (Feb 10, 2007)

Boy you got bit pretty hard with the BBQ bug. PLEASE share pictures that sounds like a great unit.

Welcome


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard ShortOne,

Like everyone else I would love to see some pics of your rig


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome shortone. 300 gallon smoker!!! I bet you could put a whole hog or half a beef in that thing.  Enjoy the Forum!!


----------



## smokemack (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Steve. Like everyone else, I'd love to see your work. Post some pics of your smoker if you can, it sounds nice.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 10, 2007)

Glad you're officially here now shortone. Be a proud daddy and bust out some pics of that smokin machine. Looking forward to seeing your posts.

Keep Smokin


----------



## short one (Feb 28, 2007)

> Traci sent these pics today, thougt I would pass them on. Sorry, we don't have a digital camera,but here's the pics she sent. Steve


----------



## cheech (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like it is pretty solid, a bit of high temp paint and you got something that will be as good as new


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 28, 2007)

WoW! 300 gallons - that's like... as big as my Sunfire! Yikes!

AmAzInG


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics shortone. Looks like there's some personality going on. Does it have a name?


----------



## short one (Mar 1, 2007)

Pigcicles: Never really named it, just called it the Smoker. Homemaded but functional.  Wonder what a sunfire would look like made into a smoker?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 What do you think Debi?


----------



## short one (Jun 2, 2007)

bump here are the pics of my smoker


----------



## msmith (Jun 2, 2007)

That will work man you can get a lot of vittles in there.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 2, 2007)

i wish i could get a 300-gallon tank to build into a smoker. looks good, but i wonder, how does it hold heat side to side?


----------

